# Choice of tractor



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

I am considering these tractors. With the budget I have, they are in the ball park with one another give or take a couple thou. All are 4WD with FEL. Lemme know which one you like.

What I use it for:
Land scaping several tracts (1-10 acres)
Mowing with brush hog.
Grading driveways of the above tracts.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With the choice you specified; I would pick the Kioti DK35 as the best bang for the buck. The HST tractors you listed in the survey all have the brakes and the HST pedal on the right side of the operator's station to my knowledge. In my opinion, not only is this a poor design; it is dangerous. If you want an HST tractor; I would go with a Deere 4310. If a gearshift tractor is an acceptable choice for you, I think the DK35 is a great choice, followed up by (I realize that you did not list it but I think this tractor may fall into your budget range) the John Deere 990, or the Kubota in the gear shift configuration. The shuttle shift is a nice feature on the Kioti which I like as well. The Deere 990 does not have this. The HST works really well with a FEL but a shuttle shift does as well once you get used to it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Me I'm going to say the Mahindra 3015HST because they seem to be a good tractor around here plus it has a mid PTO in case you would like to have a MMM. My second choice would be the Kioti CK30 HST. They also seems to be a good tractor and also have the mid PTO. But i just like the Mahindra better but whatever you choose i would get the HST after using the Hydro i dont ever want to go back to a standerd if i dont have to..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That MF1533 gets my vote...they build a nice little tractor!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *That MF1533 gets my vote...they build a nice little tractor! *


 :ditto: :ditto: Argee


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So Ernie or Argee which one of you didnt vote:winky:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The John Deere 790 takes the 419 FEL by the way. It used to call for the 70 FEL.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Ernie you need to vote!!!*


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The more I think about this............the more my instincts are telling me that you should go and demo each and everyone of these machines and go with the model that best suits you. The best price is not always the decisive factor. If you are like most folks; you will keep this machine for many years.........like 10 or 20. That is a long time to be dissatisfied with a machine and have to live with it. For that tasks that you specified; either type of tractor drive will work but I would be heavily inclined toward the HST drive as Jody pointed out, and as you can see by my choice of tractor. Be aware that a mid pto although real nice to have (I love mine) is very expensive compared with a RFM on the 3 pt. hitch. A MMM also is much more difficult to remove and install in some cases. Pay close attention to the ergonomics. The positioning of the HST pedals and brakes was a BIG factor form me with size 15EE feet.   The treddle pedal located on the same side as the brakes is a non-starter for me. Otherwise the Kubota & Kioti models would be at the top of my list. Price wise & bang for the buck wise for an HST tractor, if you can tolerate the pedal postioning; I like the kioti CK30 with the Kubota running a VERY close second. For the size property and tasks you mention; I would suggest looking at the Deere 4110 & 4115 HST's as well. I think once you demo a fair number of machines; you will start forming some preferences and requirements that are important to you. Good luck on your decisions and search!

By the way, a base John Deere 4115 is $16,800 MSRP. They come with 4WD and pretty much loaded. 24 hp in a small frame tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Gotta talk loud to him...his hearing is gone:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee you need to speak louder he still dont hear ya:lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok Ok I heard you....******* old age


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I’ve already said I don’t fit the “knows what he’s talking about” category very often. This is pretty much the case here. But I think I might better add my two cents worth because, I think maybe some of the advice you have got so far has come from folks who have forgot about LadyRider and the thirty ought six.

Get whichever tractor LadyRider likes. If she can’t make up her mind between John Deere and one of the others, Go with the John Deere.


----------



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

Chief,
15EE you won't ever find me making you mad.
I am not sure between HST and shuttle shift. I can drive a stick shift easily. Can I forgo the HST and get a slightly bigger tractor? I find myself leaning toward a slightly larger tractor cuz LadyRider is already looking at a 53 acre lot! Heaven knows what she'll buy or sell next.

The larger tractor may lead to a larger truck hmmm.... mebbe I'd get my F250 Diesel some day.

Here are my thought on them so far.

JD790 ->Hey it's a Deere. Local dealer has high price reputation. Went to see it but has not looked up specs.

Kubota L3400HST nice no frill tractor, 34HP. 463 FEL is weak for moving rip rap to the lake shore. Local dealer is OK (not great) in both prices and service. Price 16.2K

CK30HST nice all around, acceptable FEL, 30HP. Nearest dealer is 60 miles away. Dealer 140 miles away is very nice. Price 15.4K

Mahindra 3510 gear whopping weight of 3881 lbs without FEL 35HP. ML112 is a very good FEL. No HST means a little effort with FEL. Dealer is 50 miles away and seems to be a low cost type of dealer. However, he seems to have lots of local farmers as clients. Price 16.3K

DK35 -- Very similar to Mahindra 3510 in both price and feature 35HP. FEL not as strong. Price 16K

Mahindra 3015HST - Mitsubishi built 30HP. Nice all around. Similar in specs and price to CK30HST. Price 15.8K

Mahindra 3515HST - Higher HP engine on the 2810HST frame 35HP. Other than the HP, seems very similar to the 3015HST. Price 17.5K

Branson 3820/Zetor C38 Cummins engine 38HP. Best in class FEL with a whopping 2100 lbs lift capacity at pivot point. Unknown quality of dealer. Price 16.5K

NH TC30 HST. Lighter build than the CK30HST. Similar in specs on the loader. Local dealer is nice but high price.

MF1533 HST Highest cost in the group. Seems nice all around. Well run but high price local dealer. His price is OK for the large tractors but he seems to want to soak those who want CUT or subCUT.

Latest entry on a special deal from 600 miles away from me. Dealer is in a town in KY that I know. He has good rep there. He's offering a new C47 Zetor (47 HP) with a C40 FEL. Lift capacity is 1780 at pivot point. Less than the newer standard Zetor loader but is still pretty good compared to others). Price is 16.5K + 1K shipping. I am tempted with this one.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmmmmmm, 53 acres, the CFO is slipping signs that she may be open to a bigger tractor or at least leaving you with that impression. This sheds and entire different light on things. For 53 acres, I would not go with less than 45 to 50 hp. I would personally perfer the 60 to 90 hp range. You are sounding like 4WD is a must. I heard no mention of a cab so let's leave that out. 

For Deere....take a look at the 5205 4WD the base model is about $24,000 MSRP. Sync/shuttle trans. & 56 hp. 

5205 Utility Tractor (56 hp) 

For Kioti...take a look at the KK65. This tractor in my opinion is probably the best buy on the market for the dollar spent in this tractor class. My father has been looking at these and really likes them. Perkins turbo diesels are about as solid as they come. LOTS of goodies and features on a solid frame and rugged tractor. I have been eye balling these as well for the ranch we are moving to. 

DK65  

Is this dealer near you? He has some nice package deals. I have been reading about DK65C's (cab) going for around $28,500. Not sure if this is still the case. Real nice tractor for the money though.

Kioti DK65 Rancher's Package Deal 

The Kubota M6800 is another nice machine that offers a lot of features for the money and Kubota has a very good reputation for reliability as well as all the others mentioned. The M6800 offers about 71 hp gross 62 hp pto. The M5700 would also be a less expensive but qualified choice as well. 



Kubota M Series Tractors 

Kubota M Series Tractor Specs.  

These are full size utility ag tractors that will do pretty much anything you can think of but are not in the statosphere price wise. They are good basic & solid tractors that offer some important features and a few bells and whistles but not a top of the line ag tractor which typically sells for $50,000 and up. 

Take a look and see if these and see what you think. They don't over shoot the smaller tractor pricing by much but offer a good solid machine. Of the 3 mentioned above; the Kioti DK65 is my hands down favorite. I think I would go for the DK65C and get the cab.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey also look at the MF1455...55 horse power and still in the cut class.


----------



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

I dunno. Until she tells me otherwise I am gonna stay within the original budget number she gave me. Every time I try to guess I get in trouble. If I wanna buy a bigger one, I am sure she won't stop me, but things just won't be kosher.

*LadyRider in da background cleaning her thirty ought six, smiling mysteriously.*


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

cjr,

I think you are going to need two tractors. Seriously. For all that you need to do now, and what is projected in the near future, there just isn't one tractor.
***edit***
You and your sweetie should negotiate the 53 acres before you purchase any tractor.....Your current land and future tractor, unless dedicated to each property, may be too small....or: 

The dealer you select is going to bend over backward to accommodate a potential customer, looking to buy a two package deal....and the dicker factor for negotiating implements may shock you. 

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, it has been over a year and I see that your profile still show "none yet" for a tractor CajunRider. Did you buy a tractor yet and if so, what did you buy? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*THE Chief knows...*

Chief--I just wanted to say I WAS very impressed with your overall tractor knowledge, but no overkill....

Have a good day, Sir...:headclap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glenn,

We are all just trying to pitch in and help a member out with some constructive ideas. Sure would appreciate your ideas and suggestions in this area as I am sure CajunRider would as well. 

I am on a budget and looking for a larger tractor for the ranch and in the same boat as CajunRider. I think we both would very much appreciate some ideas on some potential tractors to consider. 

Can you make some suggestions and give a bit of detailed information on what in your opinion would be a good choice for a tractor to tend to a large acreage would be? 

Thanks and I look forward to your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*can't help much*

Chief --sorry, I can't help much as I haven't been around the bigger tractors in a few years, and I haven't really looked at those models..here on the east coast, there are very few "grey" tractors, per say, and even fewer dealers--I do like some of the KuBota's, but pricey......


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: can't help much*



> _Originally posted by glenn27 _
> *Chief --sorry, I can't help much as I haven't been around the bigger tractors in a few years, and I haven't really looked at those models..here on the east coast, there are very few "grey" tractors, per say, and even fewer dealers--I do like some of the KuBota's, but pricey...... *


I am baffled as to what prompted the below quoted reply from you Glenn.  How is following up with a member on a post "overkill":question:


"THE Chief knows... 
Chief--I just wanted to say I WAS very impressed with your overall tractor knowledge, but no overkill....

Have a good day, Sir..."


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Chief 

I had to read his reply a couple times myself but I think he was complementing your thorough and consise presentation of the different models mentioned. That is why he gave you a thumbs up and head clap smilie at the end of his post. Please reread his post with that in mind and see if it looks that way to you.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Chief
> 
> I had to read his reply a couple times myself but I think he was complementing your thorough and consise presentation of the different models mentioned. That is why he gave you a thumbs up and head clap smilie at the end of his post. Please reread his post with that in mind and see if it looks that way to you. *


And it was exactly the way I read it too Andy!! Randy we know the strain your feeling but you have a GOOD careing family here and I also Agree with Glenn!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey guys, Glenn, I guess everyone has an off day. My apologies. Between horse trying to die on me and my back is in agony from lifting them up; guess I am plum wore out.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*thank you..*

CHIEF--sorry to hear about your animal--I hope it revives...

In my post , I applauded your knowledge, and the way you factually laid the facts.....But you did not try to "force' you opinion on anyone--that's what I meant by overkill....


I once had a so-called friend on a little place I used to visit, and we were talking about fishing rods, and he got very bellegerant because I don't like a baitcaste-type reel, even for fresh water...Yes , I do have several, but I much prefer the open-face, spinning reel--just my choice....Well--it got so "HOT", I just left the scene, B-4 I came back w/ something in a moment of rage, and made myself look stupid---And believe me, sometimes I do that (Open mouth/insert foot): #[email protected]$

I'm still totally amazed at a lot of the little- known info that is available nowdays.....

P.S. Take care---


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry about the misunderstanding on my part Glenn. My mistake. And thanks for your understanding. :cheers:


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*10/4*

Chief, I guess in a perfect world we would all be clones---not a good thing.....I did not know about your other situation w/ the little horse until I read the other thread....

There are no real "enemies" in life--just differences in opinion...
And sometimes I do tend to set people off (my bride included), but I will shake your hand any day, Sir.....and stand beside you 100% when you are right...

Down off my soapbox now....:friends:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Argee said:


> *Hey Ernie you need to vote!!!*


Would you people stop shouting! I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Ernie, looking at he time taken to respond, you've been asleep for six flamin' years.:night:


----------

